
The CIA Is Preparing for a Major Cyberattack Against Russia - yoda_sl
http://fortune.com/2016/10/16/cia-cyberattack-russia-prep/
======
exabrial
NO. Even it it was Russia (I'm not convinced). No wars, cyber or physical. I'm
fine, the economy is fine, your fine, we don't need any wars or escalating
tensions.

The DNC is a private organization, that apparently knows nothing about
security, but a "major retaliation" is dumb. Besides, we now know the DNC's
"election" was faked anyway, so why prepare a giant cyberattack when the
outcome was rigged anyway?

You know what's also hilarious about Obama is he taunted a massively
transparent administration, but Edward Snowden proved that otherwise. Yet, I
see people lauding his praises and talking about Michelle Obama as if they
actually did something. Why is he allowed to distance himself from the abuses
by the NSA 6 years into his presidency? Either he was a complete moron, or
willfully ignorant of his predecessor, both which are inexcusable. So when he
"recommends" Hillary, we should all be running the other way.... especially
now that these massive scandals about Hillary have proven to have substance.
CA/NY/IL, please don't reward these political families and organizations with
your electoral votes.

~~~
sidcool
I agree with you in principle, but it's impractical not to respond to attacks
from the foe. Even if the US stops, Russia/China won't. It's an ever lasting
game of cat and mouse

~~~
jstx
I'm willing to take that risk when the deescalation is to prevent WW3. The
time for a world sheriff passed, and using proxy wars is like playing with
matches next to dynamite. Why are we bristling for a status quo foreign
policy, which was shown repeatedly to be predicated on false terms of
engagement?

------
memracom
There is far too much talk about cyber warfare and far too little talk about
cyber safety, cyber security and similar things. Maybe the DNC getting hacked
is something you can laugh at, but there are a lot of other organizations
where this is no laughing matter.

People have got to become more responsible about implementing cyber security,
not just in DOD and HIPAA related organizations, but across society. To do
otherwise is to accept incompetence and negligence as the norm.

And how can you know whether or not to believe anyone who claims that they
know where the REAL source of a cyber attack is? There are so many non-state
actors out there, not just Al-Qaeda and friends, that you cannot assume
anything and you have to be sceptical about everything. Other wise you find
out that it was some high-school kid whose goal was not to spy on the DNC, but
to raise hell and make people think that the Russians are coming.

Hype and grandstanding do not lead to knowledge or understanding.

------
anpk
Considering that its being publicly disclosed, this seems mainly for domestic
consumption.

------
icanhackit
You have to wonder why this is making the rounds today. Is it to remind the
general public that America currently has a beef with Russia and the two might
engage in more overt forms of cyber warfare? Is it an abstract response to the
missile strikes on the USS Mason in Yemen, the implication being Russia was
involved? Perhaps they want to turn cyber security into a bigger issue, and
it'll take a few tit-for-tat attacks to get the public sufficiently outraged
enough to demand better security.

The report seemed to come out of nowhere and for no particularly good reason.

------
robert_foss
This all reads as American posturing. As well as an admition of the
effectiveness of the recent politics related hacking.

------
flukus
I'm worried there's a huge level of mutually assured destruction here and that
the people at the top may not be aware of it.

------
kaonashi
This is what happens when you believe your own bullshit.

